# New set up



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

What do you guys think of the layout of my tank. I have had the plants since like 10/21. I just got most of them growing but lost all but a very very tiny stem of rotala magenta. This is my first planted tank so any advice is hopefull but don't be to harsh i am really new at this. (i use EI, diy co2, 130 watts cf 29 gallon)

( silver tip tetras, 1 botia striata, 3 ottos, 2 shrimp


















original


----------



## shade11 (Sep 27, 2005)

Coool! Alot better thatn my layout.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks for the compliment shade11


----------



## shade11 (Sep 27, 2005)

*^_^*

^_^


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Not bad at all for a first attempt. IMO I'd move the cambomba to the back, and move the anubias to the front. Perhaps get some larger anubias species to the mid/back? You'd definately want to get more plants, maybe some distinguished midground plants. Your tank could handle more fish, and there seems like there's something missing...
maybe driftwood...
It'll look real nice when it all grows in.


----------



## pretzelb (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm no expert but it could be interesting when the middle plants grow more. It's different. I like the idea of the tall plants on the sides and the open middle.


----------



## shade11 (Sep 27, 2005)

pretzelb said:


> I'm no expert but it could be interesting when the middle plants grow more. It's different. I like the idea of the tall plants on the sides and the open middle.


Yes, but other than that I like it.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Very nice for a first attempt... I like the idea of the open middle with the taller plants on the end. I would move the Anubias to the middle/front part of the tank, add some background plants along the back middle section and add a solid background.


----------



## b2au (Nov 16, 2005)

this seems like a good start.
the only comment i have is, there isn't much 'depth' in your tank.

you may want to slope abit of the substrate to the back to make it seem a little deeper? adding some background plants would be nice too.

other than that, very nice!


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I have been trying to readjust my plants and rocks to get a better look. I trimmed back my cabomba again so it is starting to get a little thicker so i can move some to the back. 

The riccia doesnt seem to be doing that great it is only growing on one half of a bag of netting i put it in. I will wait and see what happens the floating mass is growing so i will have plenty to put somewhere?

I agree with the getting more plants but i dont really have that much money so i was scoping out all of the trade/sell parts of a here and the planted aquarium. MY lfs only has minimal plants but pretty good fish.

I also wish i had hard scaped it with more of an angle but thats hard to do with sand my tank is already smooting out which i expected. I doesnt really have that much depth but i was kind of imagining this as a cut out from a river with riccia flowing in the middle but the riccia and glosso need some time to fill in.

I do plan on getting more fish I was thinking a pair of Apisto's or another dwarf cichlid. I tried a single blue ram but it died when all my fish died(over vacation house got really hot and it got to them in the three weeks i was gone).


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Sorry to hear about that  . I too, know the perils of an insufficent budget!


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Yeah i hope u guys like my nice home made reactor... I modified it since then with some flexible tubing from my old gravel vac so its pointing straight down probably giving me higher co2 levels i will see tommorrow.


----------

